# Bon appétit ;)



## ldgc (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## k.jacker (Jan 21, 2018)

Will Beastie disapear if you eat that cookie?  Please, nooooo


----------



## Beastie (Jan 21, 2018)

Now what you need is some strawberry jam and you'll be all set.



k.jacker said:


> Will Beastie disapear if you eat that cookie?  Please, nooooo


Nah! Daemons are automatically respawned elsewhere in this dimension or another.


----------



## k.jacker (Jan 21, 2018)

Good to see you're still here! In case you'll be been eaten later and then respawn somewhere else, please post here that you are all right


----------

